# 10 ft.box truck setup



## srman (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got a new to me 2005 chevrolet 3500 with a 10 ft. box. Just wondering if you all have a similar setup. Trying to figure out how to situate everything to be able to carry sheetrock, mud , tools, insulation and sometimes scaffold. Any input and/or pics would be appreciated


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

srman said:


> Just got a new to me 2005 chevrolet 3500 with a 10 ft. box. Just wondering if you all have a similar setup. Trying to figure out how to situate everything to be able to carry sheetrock, mud , tools, insulation and sometimes scaffold. Any input and/or pics would be appreciated


 do you have any photos?


----------

